# fairy tales do come true



## escorial (Nov 11, 2015)

when you cannot move on
or let go of the past

with no pot of gold
or a frog to kiss

when all hope is lost
and the will to fail remains

one day it might come true
you don't know when or why

that peace of mind
like life itself

Just one thing
worth holding on for


----------



## Sonata (Nov 11, 2015)

I like it.

[Incidentally I think you mean "peace" of mind, not piece]


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 11, 2015)

A great upbeat poem. This one was worth holding on for.


----------



## escorial (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks jen....upbeat...well out my comfort zone...thankyou


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 11, 2015)

Take a chance, peek around every corner...good things can happen when you least expect them, and that makes life sooo fabulous... well written, and a different vibe from your past poetry.. Thank you Escorial..


----------



## LeeC (Nov 11, 2015)

All's said but I feel compelled to add Bravo


----------



## escorial (Nov 11, 2015)

Cheers jul's... just thought I'd give it a go

Thanks LC....


----------



## Mesafalcon (Nov 11, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> A great upbeat poem. This one was worth holding on for.



I agree with jenthepen.

And she is fun to agree with because her name rhymes!


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Mesafalcon.....


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 12, 2015)

This is surely a message of hope. I enjoyed the fairy tale references. Nice work.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice work, esc.  Although I know you meant 'peace' rather than 'piece', they both actually work in this poem.


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2015)

It don't come easy for me..upbeat and stuff but now and again I give it a punt...cheers inkwellness

Gumby...I was wondering about that...I do tend to write how I speak....thanks


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 12, 2015)

Bravo escorial! Your poetic style shined brightly through this piece! : D


----------



## Hairball (Nov 12, 2015)

Very good! I like it!


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks howling wolf...appreciated man

Cheers Hairballl....I'm glad you liked it..


----------

